# Nigerian Dwarf Question.....



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

I am new to goats all together so this me be a dumb question..... I've notice that some of the adults (bucks and does) look like they have been shaved. Others look furry and fuzzy. Is this because of the time of the year? Do some people shave their goats? If so, why? :chin: Or, do they just grow like that? Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you show you dairy goat then it needs to be shaved. shows are usually in the spring to early fall


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

I've heard you shave the utters and behind but do you shave the whole goat? That's what some of the goats I've seen look like..... it's either that or they have very thin coats?? Just curious....I like the fuzzy look.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes the entire goat is shaved for show


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Just curious....I like the fuzzy look.


Me too! I don't shave my goats. But I can see why it would make it easier to judge them at a show.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We shave ours for 4-H dairy shows, but we live in Maine, so we don't shave ours for the later fall shows, though we do trim them up so they look neat and tidy. I DO, however, try to keep some of the belly and udder clipped on my ND - even in winter - because I am milking her. No one wants hair in their milk!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> No one wants hair in their milk!


That's the main reason for shaving I think. I shave bellies and udders in winter and head to toe in summer.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't even shave their udders. Hair does sometimes fall in the milk, but I strain it out - and we're the only ones drinking it, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

We are now working on building a real live dairy......I think. So now we have to really take care and do it right. It will be a LOOOOONG time till it is done, but that is all practice and perfect time.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Coming from the miniature horse world and living in south FL, I like my goats clipped!
They look "tider" and are cooler in general.  
I am a bit weird like that though.


----------



## rgdlljames (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, I can understand shaving the utters. I'll do that I'm sure. I've been to dog shows and understand the rational behind the shaving but some of the goats look like they are hairless goats! :shocked: I like my fuzzy little puff balls.  
Thanks for letting me know. :thumb:
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## nigerianmomma2011 (Oct 18, 2011)

This goes off tpoic aboutshavin, but I am also new to the world of Goats and purchaes 3 nigerian whether back in june of this year. My main question is at about 4 months old how many punds does the average nigerian weigh? My largest is just under 25# while my smallest is barely 15#. They each get a flake of alflfa hay a day, is this enough? they get loose minerals, and sodium bicarbonate at free range, along with an alfalfa cube every 3 days. Anything I should be doing different?


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

nigerianmomma2011- Is it super leafy alfalfa? That can cause urinary calculi in bucks and wethers if they get too much high quality hay and grain. I would try to get them something a little less green and leafy for main feeding. You could try giving a flake of alfalfa and two flakes of something else every day? I have never tried using alfalfa cubes so I don't really know about that. Wethers don't need grain in the summer, but in the winter you might want to consider giving a little.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Red Mare said:


> Coming from the miniature horse world and living in south FL, I like my goats clipped!
> They look "tider" and are cooler in general.
> I am a bit weird like that though.


Totally agree! :hi5:

I would much rather have a sleek beauty in my pasture than a hairy wooly mammoth. They do look more nice when shaved. Of course I don't in the winter but in the summer, they get shaved every month. Whether I am going to a show or not.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Start a new topic nigerianmomma2011 with your question...you'll get more responses! :thumb:


----------

